# Hymer - B564 - anyone know about these?



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there, 

We've recently seen a Hymer B564 for sale, and we really like it. 
However on searching the web I've found a different layout which we would prefer. The one we have seen is a 2001 model, with bar lounge and a shower room along the side to the rear. The new ones have the shower room across the rear incorporating a wardrobe and this is much more spacious. We can't afford a brand new one and would like to know what year the model was changed? 

Also, some are called the "lionheart", Is this a special edition and if so what are the extra features if any?

Any other information regarding pros/cons would be great, also if anyone knows where there is one for sale please let me know.

We have a 6 berth Benimar at present, but there's only the two of us, and we only get away for short UK trips, so we thought a smaller one would be
easier when travelling. I would love to hear anyone's experience of downsizing - did it work or did you regret it!

Many thanks,
Jan


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jan. Have you had a look at the B584 model?

Have a look Here

Johnny F


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
we've got a B564 lionheart, 2001 model. Bought it autumn 06, had other vans for about 15 years, so not our first.

Our layout is with shower room offside rear corner, nearside rear corner is big wardrobe/airing cupboard. Lounge is L shape sofa with big table (but we immediately removed large table). Length is 5.93m, we like the short length for driving/parking. 

The Lionheart version (we've learned) were only built for short time, main thing is that the doors are the "right" way round for english roads, ie. drivers door, & nearside caravan door, plus full english cooker in the kitchen area. Not sure of any other specials specific to lionheart.

We like layout, especially now gone for smaller freestanding table which travels in underfloor store. A class bed really comfy, ours has previously had the lounge sofa DIY modified so can make up into another berth if required, althou it is really a 2 berth, there is a 3rd seatbelted seat on the sofa in the back, so with sofa modification, could be a 3 berth. 

lovely to drive, ours has reversing sensors which are a first for us, and now we love them - so unlike some of our previous vans, in this van I've not reversed to touch anything! 

hope this helps,
best wishes
Sally


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks to Johnny F - looked at the 584 but still prefer the 564 and the site you linked me to has one for sale that is perfect. It's got the rear bathroom that we wanted, plus bar seating. The only down side is that we're in South Devon and the Company is in Sheffield. I might give them a ring anyway for more information and maybe we can get up there.
Many thanks, Jan

Thanks to Sally - It sounds as though you thought the same as we are now about the size of the van and ease of parking etc. Our Benimar is 7.3 meters plus bike rack and can be a bit too big for just the two of us.
Interesting about the Lionheart and the full English cooker - that's something that we need to check on before we buy. Do you find the bed large enough in the 584? We're both only average size but when in the Benimar we tend to use a bed each as we've three doubles! I'm not sure whether we could cope with having to climb over each other if one of us wanted to get up during the night, although I could always sleep on the sofa if needed. 

Thanks again to both of you for the replies,
Happy travelling!
Best wishes, Jan


----------

